# Pictures from the OG Buckeye Regional Conformation Show



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This past weekend, I helped Mahler's breeder at the regional SV conformation show in Seville, Ohio. While Mahler was not shown (he will be shown later this year), his half siblings (same sire) did very well!

To start, half brother Indigo Eichenluft, who received a rating of VP2 (Very Promising, 2nd in class)! VP is the highest rating that can be attained in the puppy classes!




























Next up is half sister Izarra, full sister to Indigo! She received the rating of VP3!









And now for a quick show line interlude! Here is VP2 Diamond Heulenluft, also bred by Molly, out of a bitch named Inka, who stayed with me for awhile.


















Return to the working lines! SG1 Ingvar Eichenluft "Var", bred by Molly and owned by my friend Laurie. Var was shown in the untitled male longcoat class. SG is the highest rating available for an untitled adult animal. Var is a "Quarter uncle" (LOL) to Indigo and Izarra. The mother of the I puppies, Nova, is Var's half sister (they were both sired by Eagle Eichenluft)




























And now I leave you with the best pup pup of all! My Butter Bean, Joplin Eichenluft "Mahler" who will hopefully be shown before the end of the year for his puppy ratings ^_^ Mahler is just shy of 5 months old


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOVE the black puppy in the first pic!! NICE pup!
ALL nice dogs honestly.....
Congrats to Molly!...and you too Xeph!
I just love seeing the WL dogs in the ring!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I will be trying to remember the name of this judge! Though he never put up the working lines in front of the show lines, he did give everybody a fair rating!

Another boy that Molly bred, Arko, did his breed survey the same weekend! He got V rated and his KKL!

The same judge gave a V rating to a very deserving long coat as well!

While I would love to see a working dog be put ahead of a show line at some point (because as we all know, not every dog is perfect), I do have to say it gave me great pleasure to see fair and ACCURATE judging, including a couple of dogs that responded negatively to gun shots being moved back in the pack, regardless of their structure.

Excellent show put on by OG Buckeye!


----------

